# accidental litter between high-whites



## vicereine (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a male with the lightening type blaze, and a female that is a split cap. My male does not get a long with my 2 very old boys and I decided to not stress them out by trying to intro them any longer (he put a gash into my balding rex boy). So currently he is alone, and most of the time I just leave his cage door open so he can have extra stimuli and he climbs on all the cages...well my boyfriend was feeding them veggie scraps and the girls' cage got left open :/ . Fast forward to now, I have 12 2-day old babies. I did already know about megacolon, I read more about it and I think that wedge blazes are dominant and the more dangerous kind though? But since they are both high-white, does that make it just as likely to occur? Both parents are black and white, 6 of the babies are dark eyed/dark skin (I think I can see high-white markings already) and 6 are light eyed/light skin. I know the male had a siamese father and siblings, and mom was in with 3 other litters of rats at the pet store, which included some siamese...so fetching a guess the light ones are siamese. I believe that they could still have high-white markings though? Or are they safe?

I guess my main question is, is there any way of predicting the outcome? Any chance they'll all be fine, or is it more likely that most won't be?


----------

